# Machine shop to bore atv cylinder?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know of a good machine shop that can bore a ATV jug? I tore down one of my dunes quads that was burning oil... trying to decide if I want to bore it or just buy a new jug in a top-end kit.


SLC or UT county. Thanks



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lindsey machine in Sandy, just west of Holden street and about 8700 South. They are the best IMO when it comes to scooters and such. I know have built motors for hill climbing bikes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Lindsey machine in Sandy, just west of Holden street and about 8700 South. They are the best IMO when it comes to scooters and such. I know have built motors for hill climbing bikes.


Ive heard good things about them, dude's wife is from my hometown, big racing family


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Lindsey machine in Sandy, just west of Holden street and about 8700 South. They are the best IMO when it comes to scooters and such. I know have built motors for hill climbing bikes.


I had these guys do some work on rewinding a stator to handle additional load I was putting on my bike. They are great!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So it ended up being a helluva lot cheaper to buy a top end kit with a new jug. I was able to get a jug cast with an oversized bore for more "giddy-up", along with a 10.8:1 piston (to run 91octane gas, 11:1 is on the edge, more than that needs 93 octane or better... I'd honestly rather just be able to run premium pump gas you can get anywhere) and full cometic gaskets for just over 3 bills.

Boring the oem jug is fine for a couple thousandths, but now you can just buy jugs 1, 2, 4mm over right from the getgo. This dunes bike will go from 397cc to 416cc, and compression from 9.3:1 to 10.8:1 (already has a aftermarket cam). The thing should rip at the dunes 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy Moses... had this quad engine rebuilt since March, finally got it out to do the initial break in. Jeeeeeeeeeze.... its FAAAASSSTTTTTT! Great power and torque. Bumped it from 395cc to 416cc, went from 1:9 compression to 1:10.8 compression and a stage 2 cam. Freaking RIPS. Cant wait to get it to the dunes with the new scat track paddle tires I picked up off KSL. Engine has all of 23 minutes on it atm. :mrgreen:

Had to stop mid ride to call 911 on what looked like a raging range fire, ended up being the army depot blowing up munitions... made a helluva mushroom cloud that went a couple thousand feet into the sky, and one a heck of alot of noise once I shut the quad off anyway (loud exhaust).


-DallanC


----------

